# New 8' one-piece tuna popping rod



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

For traveling anglers by air, two-piece popping rods are must.
But if you travel by car, one-piece popping rod is better as the joint is always weak point.

We introduce light, but powerful 8' Black Hole Challenger Bank 801H popping rods which can handle big tuna
The blank weighs 6.1 oz and the rod weighs mere 10.2 oz.
Isn't it incredible that you can land tuna in100 - 150 lb with 10 oz popping rod ?
The retail price is $380 and it comes with one year full warranty.

Here are pictures of fighting 170 - 180 lb yft in Mexico using 7'3" Black Hole Challenger Bank 731H spinning rod.
we released the tuna. It is much bigger than the tuna in the picture.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

But if you travel by car, one-piece popping rod is better as the joint is always weak point

respectfully , I disagree with your statement above. Popping rods have been mass produced for many many years on a two piece joint assembly construction without any major issues. most of the times , its operator error. 
All of your BH popping rods are a two piece , have you had many issues with rods exploding at the joint ? Dont think so.
Representing the two pieces popping rods as weak , its misleading . Just saying


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I have seen so many two-piece popping rod got broken while fighting big fish like tuna. 
I'd rather have one-piece rods if possible when I target big fish. 
The joint is the weak point no matter what others claim.

The other advantage of one-piece popping rod is you get much lighter rods as you have to make thick for two-piece rods for the same strength
The 8' Black Hole Challenger Bank spinning rod weighs only 10.3 oz. There is no two-piece popping rods with such a light weight and handle 100 lb - 150 lb tuna.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

that's your personal opinion , not necessarily everyone else's.

Your claim is unbiased, if you have seen so many broken popping rods by the spigot joint why are you still designing BH pooping rods two piece ? And yes, it matters what others claim , unless you claim your opinion and knowledge is what only matters ....

Please , research a bit more before you claim that there is not search a two pieces rod as light as 10'oz capable to.land fish over a 100'lb....really?


----------



## deckmate (Dec 29, 2009)

Troll ^^^^^. he has been jumping in other posts and trying to ruffle feathers. Wish the site monitor would ban him.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

LOL


----------



## dspencer (Jan 30, 2007)

One piece rods are superior to two piece in weight. A properly build 2 piece will hold up but the two pieces need to be thicker. I see this the same as a flipping stick. 

One piece is lighter. Two piece is more convenient.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

mmmmm , sorry but NO.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We are in New England Saltwater Expo in RI.
Tuna and striped bass are big thing here. 
Obviously, the 8' Challenger Bank H popping rods are very popular at the show.
The rod weighs about 10 oz and can handle 100 - 200 lb tuna. The price of the rod is only $380. I know this rod will be a hot item at Fred Hall Show in Long Beach, CA next week.


----------

